# Backlinks to one another?



## mudturtle (Jun 23, 2009)

I will be launching my website soona nd have been doing some research. Please feel free to correct/educate me if I am understanding this stuff wrong. I am NOT a webdesigner so forgive me for if Im being an idiot here.

I was wondering if its being done already or has been done in the past. Have any of you put each others sites in your links page to help each other out with backlinks and generate more traffic and help with SEO?

I know we are all "competitors" in a sense but those with online stores with their own brands or designs are all unique. Someone searching for "t-shirts" would land on a site, maybe they like your stuff or maybe not but they found a site or two they liked from your page. They would bookmark you, and in essence, all of us with one click so they can come back often and browse all our sites.

Would this not only build traffic to one another but with multiple backlinks out there also help our individual site in SEO?

If Im way off here or its just a stupid idea please let me know, I have thick skin and know Im uneducated about this stuff but I am trying to learn.


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

Google isn't stupid, they spot reciprocal links and give them less value. They can spot link farms and ignore.
Yes, it's a nice idea, if you like someone, give them a link, quote them in a thread. It won't be harmful to your SEO.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

mudturtle said:


> Have any of you put each others sites in your links page to help each other out with backlinks and generate more traffic and help with SEO?


Read this post where I explained it in pretty good detail here: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-marketing/t24152.html#post143033



mudturtle said:


> Would this not only build traffic to one another but with multiple backlinks out there also help our individual site in SEO?


We don't want to encourage anyone "trading links" via T-ShirtForums (or posting threads to ask for links...that sort of falls under our no self promotion guidelines). 

I would suggest adding a link to your site if you feel it will help your customers/site visitors, not based on the notion that it might help your search engine ranking in some way.

Google actually has a page on their site that specifically says to avoid any "link schemes" like you-link-to-me-and-I'll-link-to-you. 
Link schemes - Webmaster Tools Help

It's part of their Webmaster Quality Guidelines:
Webmaster Guidelines - Webmaster Tools Help


----------



## mudturtle (Jun 23, 2009)

Ok, thanks guys. Like I said, this is all new to me and Im trying to learn. Thanks for the info Rodney and sorry if I broke any rules, Ill try not to do it anymore.


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

You may wish to add a link in your signature?


----------



## Dante2004 (Aug 23, 2010)

Rodney said:


> Google actually has a page on their site that specifically says to avoid any "link schemes" like you-link-to-me-and-I'll-link-to-you.
> Link schemes - Webmaster Tools Help


Ironic...since OUTSIDE of the SEO world, this is actually a helpful, legit tool. But I see why google does this.

"You sell cars, I sell car tires...let's exchange links".

People who buy cars, need tires...and people who buy tires, obviously will one day be in the market to buy a car.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Dante2004 said:


> Ironic...since OUTSIDE of the SEO world, this is actually a helpful, legit tool. But I see why google does this.
> 
> "You sell cars, I sell car tires...let's exchange links".
> 
> People who buy cars, need tires...and people who buy tires, obviously will one day be in the market to buy a car.


If you're not doing it for SEO, but to actually help out visitors (car dealerships linking to insurance companies, etc), then I don't think you much of an issue.

Of course Google can't tell your intent, but after a while, it becomes more apparent. 

Using the example above, if the car dealership really wants to help its customers, it may just link to the insurance company without requesting or requiring a link back. They'll just put up the link in the hopes it saves their customer a few clicks without the quid pro quo.


----------



## Ingenuitee (Oct 19, 2010)

Instead of doing reciprocal link, a three way link would be good for everyone. For example, A link to B and B link to C and C link to A. I think Google would not penalize this type of link. Well just my two cents worth of thought.


----------



## emilyralph (Sep 24, 2010)

PositiveDave said:


> Google isn't stupid, they spot reciprocal links and give them less value. They can spot link farms and ignore.
> Yes, it's a nice idea, if you like someone, give them a link, quote them in a thread. It won't be harmful to your SEO.


Yup!!I totally agree with you!!


----------

